# Food list for 2009 SPSP SPRING FLING



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Food list 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

When: April 11, 2009. 10 AM until the fish stop biting.
Where: Sandy Point State Park in Annapolis, Md.

Pets - Pets are not permitted. 

Admission - In Season - 4/18/09 through 11/01/09 (Weekends/Holidays)
$5.00 per person Maryland residents
$6.00 per person non-Maryland residents 

Admission - In Season - 5/23/09 through 9/07/09 (Weekdays)
$4.00 per person Maryland residents
$5.00 per person non-Maryland residents 

Hours - Day Use
January 5, 2009 - March 1, 2009 - 8:00 a.m.-5:00 p.m.
March 2, 2009 - April 5, 2009 - 8:00 a.m.-sunset
April 6, 2009 - November 13, 2009 - 6:00 a.m.-sunset
Boat launch/fishing - 24 hr. access year round (except for Friday before Thanksgiving until January 2nd) 

You must have a valid Maryland or Virginia saltwater license to fish. Circle hooks are mandatory (5/0-8/0 are the average size) and everyone will get along better if you bring gear heavy enough to throw 6 ounces or more, particularly if you plan to fish near the point. Four or five will usually hold if you're down near the Christmas tree.




Food List For 2009 SPSP Spring Fling 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

** 

We will need soda/water, ice, coolers, hot dogs and buns, hambuger and buns, chicken, potato salad, baked beans, saugage, paper towel, paper plates, plastic utensils, trash bags, ketchup, mustard, chopped onions, sliced onions.

Grills, charcoal , lighter fluid and grilling utensils.

Matches, aluminum foils to cover food, aluminum food trays to placed cooked food on.

**

Attendees


Sand Flea

Orest - Cooking/Coleman Stove - I wil bring baked beans, sautee sauerkraut w/bacon & oinons, a package of half-smokes and buns



1obxnut

Al

Andre

AtlantaKing - Grill

Big E

Big Rad

Catman

cocoflea

Crawfish

drag-on

EDMboarder

fish b8 - Grill

fishhead

fishingadam95

Gnatman - Cooking

Grilled Sardine

HuskyMD

kmw21230

mytmouse

Nakedjeeper

NTKG

Openboat

Rockfish1

Rocks&Reds

RuddeDogg

Sgt_Slough

shelties1

Shooter

SilverDollar

SINKER45

surfchunker

TitusV

Tracker16

TRIGGERFISH - Cooking/Grill
__________________
Orest


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I'll bring chicken franks and buns...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*If your bringing Hot Dogs*

please bring 2 packages and enough buns for them; and if you are bringing burgers/chicken/brats or any other meat product make sure it is not frozen solid. Takes to long to cook.


Thanks.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I'll bring some Vension Bar b cue


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

I will bring paper plates and paper towels and whatever else I can round up


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'll bring my little grill, and depending on transportation logistics, I might bust out my big one too (22" charcoal grill). If I can get my hands on it, I'll try and get some natural lump charcoal, if not, ya'll have to be satisfied with Kingsford


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

We will bring the two portable grills that we had last year, some hamburgers.
Would bring some ham but husky will be there and that is ham enough. Looking forward to seeing you Trevor.

John


----------



## Bro (Jun 18, 2007)

CT, I might have some meat for that 22" charcoal grill of yours.
Teo and I will bring glazed bbq meatballs.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Put me down for burgers and buns!! I hope that you guys don't mind burgers from the freezer! I don't have any heavy gear...just a wimpy little Rod  But I will come anyways. LOL

Mytmouse


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Hey Bro, those bbq meatballs are they fresh, because if Teo is invalved I know as a fact that he likes looking for "ROAD KILL" on his way home each nite from work a couple days before "BIG" get togethers. LOL:--|


----------



## Bro (Jun 18, 2007)

TRIGGERFISH said:


> Hey Bro, those bbq meatballs are they fresh, because if Teo is invalved I know as a fact that he likes looking for "ROAD KILL" on his way home each nite from work a couple days before "BIG" get togethers. LOL:--|


TF, don't you worry. Roadkills will be served separately


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Bro said:


> TF, don't you worry. Roadkills will be served separately


Hey, don't forget to save me a slice of that filet'o'possum! :--|


----------



## iceman1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Just let me know that to bring and wil get enough or the whole crew to eat!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

TRIGGERFISH said:


> Hey Bro, those bbq meatballs are they fresh, because if Teo is invalved I know as a fact that he likes looking for "ROAD KILL" on his way home each nite from work a couple days before "BIG" get togethers. LOL:--|


Trigger, I was looking forward to the smoked meat that you told me over the phone, then you left me a message that you'll be doing something different. Bro and I have to look for alternative. How about some jambalaya for us Cajuns? btw.. Bro is my brother.


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

*water*

If I can make it, I’ll bring two cases of water bottles on ice. Folks were too manly to drink the diet coke I brought last year. I may also have a few more of the short blue top buckets, strange size, but screw on lids.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I take a bucket*



Openboat said:


> If I can make it, I’ll bring two cases of water bottles on ice. Folks were too manly to drink the diet coke I brought last year. I may also have a few more of the short blue top buckets, strange size, but screw on lids.


and I only drink diet soda being a diabetic; I brought my own in case no one brought diet soda.


Thanks for the water.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Don't worry*



Openboat said:


> If I can make it, I’ll bring two cases of water bottles on ice. Folks were too manly to drink the diet coke I brought last year. I may also have a few more of the short blue top buckets, strange size, but screw on lids.


I didn't make the last fling cause I was being made bionic I will drink diet soda all day long. Room temp is best


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

crawfish, I like to change up each time there's a get toghter, something different, but you will like what I'm cooking, don't you mean Eastern cajuns not the southern type. So Bro is your kin,oh may god I have to deal with two of you...LOL


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

mytmouse said:


> Put me down for burgers and buns!! I hope that you guys don't mind burgers from the freezer! I don't have any heavy gear...just a wimpy little Rod  But I will come anyways. LOL
> 
> Mytmouse


You will probably be the one catching all the fish


----------



## henryenr (Nov 20, 2006)

*i hope it's not raining*

I hope it's not raining this year.. knock on wood.

:fishing:


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Not sure what I am bringing but I will be bringing some type of Korean dish.
Look foward to seeing everyone. This will actually be the first one I have
attended..


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thanks*

Yes it will great to finally meet you; I will be updating the food list this weekend.


And am glad you are able to make it.


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

put me down for some bags of chips, and prob some cookies or something. I'll get a few varieties of chips, so hopefully something for everyone


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

henryenr said:


> I hope it's not raining this year.. knock on wood.
> 
> :fishing:


yeah I guess someone ought to bring that canopy again so we can all hunch under it, lol.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thanks Sheltis1*

Are you bringing your friend again? She love that chicken......


----------



## SilverDollar (Feb 16, 2004)

*Hope to attend...........*

This lopks like a lot of fun. I am going to hold off a little to see what is needed. I hope to get some pointers. I am going to need some help with my rigs and things.

I have a 2002 Dodge Dakota with a big 52 on the side.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Hope to see you there*

I was hoping to update the food list last weekend; but got busy trying to get out other house on the market.....

For sure this weekend.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*UPDATED FOOD LIST --- March 15, 2009 9:00 pm*

We still need a lot of stuff. There is a list below pick something and let me know waht you can bring.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


We will need soda/water, ice, coolers, hot dogs and buns, hambuger and buns, chicken, potato salad, baked beans, saugage, paper towel, paper plates, plastic utensils, trash bags, ketchup, mustard, chopped onions, sliced onions.

Grills, charcoal , lighter fluid and grilling utensils.

Matches, aluminum foils to cover food, aluminum food trays to placed cooked food on.

**

Attendees


Sand Flea

Orest - Cooking/Coleman Stove - I wil bring baked beans, sautee sauerkraut w/bacon & oinons, a package of half-smokes and buns


1obxnut

Andre

AtlantaKing - Grill & charcoal

Big E

Big Rad

Bro - and Teo will bring glazed meatballs

Catman

Crawfish

drag-on

EDMboarder

fish b8 - Grill

fishhead

fishingadam95

Gnatman - Cooking

Grilled Sardine

HuskyMD

Jcreamer - 2 gas grills, some hamburgers

kmw21230 - Chicken Franks and buns

Lipyourown - Ice and some meat for grilling

mytmouse - Burgers and buns

Nakedjeeper

NTKG

Openboat - 2case of water on ice

Rockfish1

Rocks&Reds

Sgt_Slough

shelties1 - some bags of chips, and prob some cookies or something

Shooter

SilverDollar

SINKER45

surfchunker - Vension BBQ

Tapapia - A Korean dish

TitusV

Tracker16 - Paper plate and napkins

TRIGGERFISH - Cooking/Grill - Beer chicken
__________________
Orest
__________________
Orest


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

I’ll also bring 4 rolls of paper towels in the big ziploc bags (like last year). And add a case of soda to the waters.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'll bring plastic utensils, and ketchup/mustard/chopped onions.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Orest, 
Unfortunately I am not going to be able to make it. 4/11 is my move in date to a new apartment. Darn company didn't have anything available for the 1st 

MYT


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Sorry to hear that*

anyway good luck with the move.

If you get done early and got the time stop on by anyway.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Hot dogs & buns, I'll take care of those.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thanks to contributors*

I will update list later this week.


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Orest,

Count me in, I'll be bringing sodas (2 can cases) and hot dogs. Hope it doesn't rain like last year  regardless it's all about having fun!:fishing:


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*OK - Flounda your counted*

Hope all is well with you.


See ya at the fling.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Even in the downpour that was a darn good time last year. See you all soon - I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Trevor - That is exactly why am*

doing it again.

Rain or shine, fish or no fish it was fun hanging out with a bunch of P&S members.

Seeing old friends and making new ones.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

HuskyMD said:


> Even in the downpour that was a darn good time last year. See you all soon - I'm looking forward to it.


Hey Trevor
Annette said to tell your mother hello.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i'll be there with the jersey boys,a cooler or 2 of ice and some pot salad.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*That's great*



fish bucket said:


> i'll be there with the jersey boys,a cooler or 2 of ice and some pot salad.



Thanks


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I will update the list this weekend*

since we are close to April 11.


----------



## SilverDollar (Feb 16, 2004)

*Attendance Sorry*

Sorry to reply that I won't be able to attend this weekend because of the Holiday and Family. I hope to meet several of you. Over the Summer at Sandy Point.


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey someone else might also want to bring chips, there's a chance I won't make it now.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

sorry guys, I'm not gonna be able to make it... had to be in PA this past week instead of this week... just got back to Carolina this evening... oh well maybe next year...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*UPDATED FOOD LIST --- April 6, 2009 7:30 am*

*We still need a lot of stuff. There is a list below pick something and let me know what you can bring.*


*THIS WILL BE MY LAST UPDATE *

*IF YOU COULD PICK SOMETHING FROM THE LIST BELOW TO BRING THAT WOULD BE GREAT. OR YOU CAN BE CREATIVE AND BRING SOMETHING YOU MADE.*

We will need soda/water, ice, coolers, hambuger and buns, chicken, potato salad, paper plates, trash bags, chips and cookies.

Grills, charcoal , lighter fluid and grilling utensils.

**

*ATTENDEES​*

*Sand Flea

Orest - Cooking/Coleman Stove - I wil bring baked beans, sautee sauerkraut w/bacon & oinons, a package of half-smokes and buns

1obxnut

Andre

AtlantaKing - Grill & charcoal

Big E

Big Rad

Bro - and Teo will bring glazed meatballs

Crawfish

drag-on

EDMboarder

Fish Bucket - cooler or 2 of ice and potatoe salad

fish b8 - Grill

fishhead

fishingadam95

Flounda - 2 cases of soda and hot dogs

Gnatman - Cooking

Grilled Sardine

HuskyMD - Plastic utensils and ketchup/mustard/chopped onions

Jcreamer - 2 gas grills, some hamburgers

kmw21230 - Chicken Franks and buns

Lipyourown - Ice and some meat for grilling

MetroMan - Hot dogs and buns

Nakedjeeper

NTKG

Openboat - 2 case of water on ice/case of soda/4 rolls of paper towels

Rocks&Reds

Sgt_Slough

shelties1 - some bags of chips, and prob some cookies or something

SINKER45

Tapapia - A Korean dish

TitusV

Tracker16 - Paper plate and napkins*


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Make room for one more...*

Orest,

I'll be there - put me down for potato salad and chips.

Sandcrab


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thanks Ron*

See ya there.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

ill bring some chips and cookies!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thanks Grilled Sardine*

See ya there.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

seeing as how potato salad is covered,i'll bring pasta salad.
this is happening rain or shine,right?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Yes - Rain or shine*

we will be fishing and cooking.


----------



## MoJoe (Mar 25, 2008)

*fling supplies*

i'll bring a bag of charcoal... 

a mini flame thrower (coz we all suck at starting fires) 

couple of trash bags... 

and maybe something else, edible.. don't know yet what..


is it really suppose to rain again????? oh well :fishing: on!!!!!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*MoJoe thanks for the contributions*

to the Fling.

Hopefully it will rain either really early in the day or after we are done cooking and eating.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Since HuskyMD most likely won't make it*

can some else bring the following items; plastic utensils, and ketchup/mustard/chopped onions.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Does anyone have one of those quick setup canopy's*

if so could you bring it. If we can get a couple of those canopies we can cover the food tables and the food will stay dry. And maybe we can too.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I'll bring the plastic utensils, mustard, ketchup, onions


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*And all of you who are undecided about what to bring*

Choose something from below.

Cookies and some sugarfree ones
Brats
chicken
burgers/buns
extra trash bags
chips
napkins
diet soda


or whatever you enjoy at a cook out, that I have not mentioned.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I will also bring*

6 aluminum trays and 2 rolls of foil. Small weber grill and chocoal and lighter fluid.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Orest, it's looking like I will likely not be able to make it to the Fling  I was supposed to bring a grill and some charcoal so if there's food that needs to be cooked, somebody else would have to bring the grill and charcoal. :redface:

Matt, if I am able to get free earlier, I'll try to head out there so I can work on your reel; if not, we'll have to try and meet up some other time.


----------



## DougVNg (Mar 10, 2007)

*Spring Fling 09*

Will bring some fresh fruit,trash bags,paper towel.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> Matt, if I am able to get free earlier, I'll try to head out there so I can work on your reel; if not, we'll have to try and meet up some other time.


You gotta fix the reel before we go out on the boat


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thanks DougVNg*



DougVNg said:


> Will bring some fresh fruit,trash bags,paper towel.



See ya tomorrow.


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

Man, all this talk of food and fishing is making me drool. I had an outing with my kids today and it turned out to be a gorgeous day to be out. It looks like tomorrow will be even better. Enjoy. I regret I can't make it b/c of work. It was my faught for not checking the posts lately. Have a great time and I'm looking forward to a mid-summer fling. If you don't have one planned, I'll just have to do it by myself :-(


----------

